# Home Farm / Foxlease Farm 2016



## Luise (Apr 22, 2016)

As its been a year since the last post was made, I visited this site with a friend as its not too far from me. 
After parking what seemed an age from site, a nice forest walk soon opened up to this beaut.
After taking some photos of the exterior we proceeded to walk around the building, only for me to look behind & could see a troop of Army men, with backpacks & guns, with a 4X4 on our trail 
We walked further into the woods hoping to avoid them, Unfortunaly we were basically on there path - So we decided to take some pictures of 'trees' as they walked past. 
On the way back up one of the Army guys was behind, which to be honest totally frightened me as he was in stealth mode  But after asking if we were allowed on that path, he gave us some interesting information on the site & surrounding Manor. Very nice fella indeed.
Place is trashed, but still a nice splore for about 2 hours, but the most quietest one with a mate


----------



## smiler (Apr 22, 2016)

You got some interesting pics Luise, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice, I had been wondering if this was still about.


----------



## tazong (Apr 22, 2016)

Really loved the old stables - quite strange how they used a blue engineering brick on the fronts and the followed on with traditional reds on top - yet its only for the the fronts.
Really nice.


----------



## degenerate (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice one. them stables are nice. The place certainly has character.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2016)

Very interesting group of buildings and brilliant collection of images.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 23, 2016)

I really love that stable block  stunning photos Luise!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

Ery nice luise.really enjoyed that one


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 24, 2016)

Very nice post! I really like the bell tower


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice work! I really like the overgrown window in pic 4!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 26, 2016)

What an absolutely fantastically decayed place. Enjoyed that set, thank you...any history/info on the place?


----------

